# New ram lamb



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

My new ram lamb is the one with the smaller horns. The bigger one is his daddy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

he's already getting his mane!  What happened to your other one? Do you still have him?


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Rambo is scheduled to be put in the freezer as soon as things calm down around here.  Husband wants to do a shoulder mount out of him.
I am keeping one of his daughters for sure so need a ram that is unrelated.


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Here is Rambo's son.
I'm trading him for the new ram






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 9, 2013)

Apparently I messed that post up. No pic showed up.
LOL
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/lpa...BlackBelly herd/DSCN1001_zps267258dc.jpg.html


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 9, 2013)

What a nice mount that will be! Glad you were able to find a ram unrelated. I imagine it is difficult as there are so few of these sheep.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 9, 2013)

He looks like he is going to be a beaut!!!!!!
Very nice!!!


----------



## n8ivetxn (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 11, 2013)

cool!! do you have pics of the female?


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 11, 2013)

No. But when I go pick him up I can get some.


----------



## Goatlover200 (Nov 11, 2013)

if you can get them then i will appreciate it..


----------



## Parsnip (Nov 23, 2013)

Can't wait to see the new ram lamb!


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Got him home and will take some pics in the morning


----------

